# Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine....



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

...The stock hoses work just fine too. You just have to cut the metal ends off, and clamp them down with 2 3/4" hose clamps. I might be imagining things, but my butt dyno notices a pretty large improvement in my 30-110mph runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The price list is:
9- 6mmX1.0X16mm bolts (HomeDepot) $3.30
2-#36 2 3/4" ideal hose clamps (home Depot, plumbing section) $2.00
About 6 beers (kroger) $8
S3 intercooler (worldimpex.com) $320 +$18 shipping
So, the total without beer is about $344. Not too bad


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So it literally just bolts in....straight swap??
(minus the mod to the plumbing hoses)
I have no idea about the S3 intercooler...so is it larger? Flow better or something?


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (ryan mills)*

BS - where thas Direct Link to this Part with Pictures Please ? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (EngTech1)*

bolts right in, provided you have the right bolts. Those are just 9 6mm bolts. I got them at Home depot, along with some flat washers. It's supposed to be 30% larger. Just looking at it you can tell there are more rows and denser fins as well as it being thicker. I only took a few pictures so here.......
The first picture is the s3 intercooler with the stock hoses attached.








The next picture is what you had to hack off of the hoses.








Next picture is the car all torn apart to get to the intercooler. notice that it's a CBFA -see the air pump? 








And hte last picture is it installed. You can barely see it, but that's what I like about it. see the cast aluminum endcap? If you looks really close, that's a reflection of the Tiguan in the "T" in GTI. 








Tada! Now why would I bull**** you guys?



_Modified by ryan mills at 10:04 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

Found this part # on another site. Is this the one that you used Ryan?
IMPEX SKU # 558679
GENUINE PART
CHARGE COOLER

( OEM part number: 1K0-145-803-P / 1K0145803P )
List Price: $370.70 :: Impex Price: $320.15


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (2k3gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_Found this part # on another site. Is this the one that you used Ryan?
IMPEX SKU # 558679
GENUINE PART
CHARGE COOLER

( OEM part number: 1K0-145-803-P / 1K0145803P )
List Price: $370.70 :: Impex Price: $320.15


Yup, 1K0 145 803 P. SKU 558679. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (ryan mills)*

OK, Great Stuff , When I Went to the Sight Earlier I Looked and Looked , I couldn't Get It to Produce Anything - about an Intercooler Part .
Part Numbers Helped , Thanks
I was Looking to see If It would go Into the CC
S3 InterCooler Nice Up Grade .


_Modified by EngTech1 at 5:17 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (EngTech1)*

after purchasing this.. if i gave to the guy to install... woudl he figure out how to do it lol. or would he say its impossible.. cause im really wanting to order this haha


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

If you gave it to what guy? Lol. The homeless guy down the street? Probably not.
Just show the installer this thread and it should be a cake walk.


----------



## LePatron (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*

I did this mod last month. It's not as bad as you would think seeing the pictures of the front end all disassembled. Check out the IC installation instructions on the APR site.
You can get the S3 IC a little cheaper if you look around. I picked one up for $242 plus $18 shipping.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (LePatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LePatron* »_I did this mod last month. It's not as bad as you would think seeing the pictures of the front end all disassembled. Check out the IC installation instructions on the APR site.
You can get the S3 IC a little cheaper if you look around. I picked one up for $242 plus $18 shipping.

$242? DANG! where? Help out the other folkes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

http://www.1stvwparts.com has it for $249.72 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This would be the perfect upgrade for a chipped MK5 considering the s3 comes with 265 horsepower which is more or less what a chipped mk5 with the proper mods will produce. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif AWE uses this intercooler in thier TSi k04 kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 01gtiaww at 9:43 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## LePatron (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
$242? DANG! where? Help out the other folkes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com/
I here that the current version of the S3 IC has plastic end tanks so it may be a good time to jump on the P version while they're still available.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*

lol yea obviously the installer guy... but should i just purchase it from impex.. cause the other sites i wasnt sure on the part number and i dont want to order a stock intercooler.. lol that would be a bummer.


----------



## TheJakofallTrads (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

1st VW Parts won't sell the IC, they'll send you an email stating that they have not been able to sell Audi products since January, 2007. I know because I got that email a few months back. Genuine parts or Impex is the way to go for this IC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (LePatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LePatron* »_I did this mod last month. It's not as bad as you would think seeing the pictures of the front end all disassembled. Check out the IC installation instructions on the APR site.
You can get the S3 IC a little cheaper if you look around. I picked one up for $242 plus $18 shipping.

Noticable difference??
Wow....you gotta take the whole front end off to do it...damn


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

I notice every time I'm deep into forth gear with the pedal down. I think my car would pull timing before and slow it down. Now, I get a constant, linear push against the seat when I accelerate. The next test and tune is the 25th. I'll let everyone know how it turns out. -oh the front end is pretty simple to pull off. It took about 20 minutes. It's only about a six-pack job.










_Modified by ryan mills at 2:22 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I looked at APR's instructions and it looked "okay"
But I just dropped $450 on my new (Passat smoked) wheels & bought a Carbonio Stage 1 intake last week.
And then almost $600 on those 2 Neuspeed pipes & the Carbonio Stage 2 pipe today


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_http://www.1stvwparts.com has it for $249.72 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i buy most of my parts from there


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (placenta)*

i coudlnt find the intercooler on that website..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

Just take the part number & put it in the (part number) search box
copy & paste


----------



## LePatron (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_i coudlnt find the intercooler on that website.. 

What website? If you read the thread you would know that 1stVWParts doesn't carry Audi parts. That being said you may want to re-read the thread to find the best site from which to purchase this IC.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

ya too bad, thats a low price.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol okk. i guess ima just order it from impex


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

ok so im in checkout of ordering and it says that 
"Some item(s) in this order were produced in different versions within the same model year. In order to determine which version will fit your vehicle, we will need its Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), which can be found on the top of the dash. If you know your VIN, please enter it below. Otherwise, proceed with placing the order, and then call or email us with the VIN once you have located it."
should i just order it.. or are they diff?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

I figured the S3 IC would bolt right up as AFAIK nothing had changed with the stock IC.
I will add this info to the FAQ, I commend you for taking the pluge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

Let us know how your car feels with the S3 IC. Really interested on this.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_ok so im in checkout of ordering and it says that 
"Some item(s) in this order were produced in different versions within the same model year. In order to determine which version will fit your vehicle, we will need its Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), which can be found on the top of the dash. If you know your VIN, please enter it below. Otherwise, proceed with placing the order, and then call or email us with the VIN once you have located it."
should i just order it.. or are they diff?


I don't know if there is a difference, but I didn't but my VIN. I didn't want the "correct" intercooler to show up at my house. I would have cried if the same stock intercooler showed up!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (maotsetung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maotsetung* »_Let us know how your car feels with the S3 IC. Really interested on this. 

I really think it is making a big difference. You know how quick the car is on cool mornings? It's like that, but all of the time.







-I'll post my times at the track on the 25th, and let everyone know the improvement over my previous times. 


_Modified by ryan mills at 3:26 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

Of course it's going to make a differance. It's bigger than stock so the turbo is going to function more efficiently. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
Yup, 1K0 145 803 P. SKU 558679. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ECS Tuning lists the S3 intercooler part number as 1K0 198 011?
Are there any differences between the two?
Anyone knows the part number of the S3 hoses?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

ECS has a different Part number I guess so they can charge more? 
The S3 hoses are an unessesary cost. The stock ones are pretty much the same with the ends cut off.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_The S3 hoses are an unessesary cost. The stock ones are pretty much the same with the ends cut off. 

I don't want to cut the stock hoses just in case I need to return to stock. Do you know the part number for the S3 hoses anyway?


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
I really think it is making a big difference. You know how quick the car is on cool mornings? It's like that, but all of the time.







-I'll post my times at the track on the 25th, and let everyone know the improvement over my previous times. 

_Modified by ryan mills at 3:26 PM 9-16-2009_

Oh sweet! Yeah, just keep us inform on the time difference.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
I don't want to cut the stock hoses just in case I need to return to stock. Do you know the part number for the S3 hoses anyway?

Look at the pictures for ECS tunings kit with hoses. You can see one of the part numbers there. I looked up the cost of the one hose and it was $85 plus shipping. If I were you, I would get another set of the stock ones if you want to return to stock. I would get used ones on ebay cheap.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

should i say the sc intercooler? cause they asked me online what i should say about the vin and idk what tot ell them to send me... 
do you mean they sent you a different one ohter than the one you ordered and you got lucky? so i ordered a stock one too?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

I did not give a vin# I just ordered the s3 intercooler. The order will be correct if you use the number in my first post.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

okay, i did and i hope they send me the right one.. how thick is yours btw? is it legit and is it heavy?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_Of course it's going to make a differance. It's bigger than stock so the turbo is going to function more efficiently. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AWE claims 10 crank hp (with the K04, but it'll still add some power with the stock turbo)
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...3fmic
You'll notice a little gain....looks like ESPECIALLY when coupled with an intake *(hint hint OP: ryan mills)*


_Modified by snobrdrdan at 11:18 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## LePatron (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_lol okk. i guess ima just order it from impex








Err why would you do that? $320 vs $242 at genuineaudivwparts. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_okay, i did and i hope they send me the right one.. how thick is yours btw? is it legit and is it heavy?

It's a bit thicker than the stock one. It has more rows and a much higher fin density. It weighs a little bit more than the other one, but it is aluminum, and it is mostly hollow, so it's around five or so pounds.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (LePatron)*

i asked.... and stated i could not find it there.. oh well too late :/. it will be a tip for my homie who would want this after he sees me with it haha. thanks tho..


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

Can you take a picture of the front of the car?? Just need to see how it looks like with the S3 IC on. Thanks.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (maotsetung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maotsetung* »_Can you take a picture of the front of the car?? Just need to see how it looks like with the S3 IC on. Thanks. 

You aren't going to see it, just like you don't see the stock IC.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdurty2* »_
You aren't going to see it, just like you don't see the stock IC.









oh well..Still might end up purchasing it.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (maotsetung)*

i purchased it for 339 and some change.. shipped. i hope it all works out fine. my guy is charging me 200 to install.. but you said you did it in20 minutes.. maybe i'll try it out if i get the tools? or is it not for me leave it to the profesh.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

$200 just to install a S3 OEM DP? Do it yourself bro! That's a rip-off.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_i purchased it for 339 and some change.. shipped. i hope it all works out fine. my guy is charging me 200 to install.. but you said you did it in20 minutes.. maybe i'll try it out if i get the tools? or is it not for me leave it to the profesh.

It took about 20-25 minutes to get the front end exposed. Another 20 minutes to get the hoses cut, get the old intercooler out, the new one bolted in and hoses attached. About 20-30 minutes to get everything back on and aligned. So an hour to an hour and a half. I didn't have the bolts or hose clamps ahead of time, so there was a stop at home depot, it took me about 2 hours including the parts run.
It was worth it though.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
AWE claims 10 crank hp (with the K04, but it'll still add some power with the stock turbo)
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...3fmic
You'll notice a little gain....looks like ESPECIALLY when coupled with an intake *(hint hint OP: ryan mills)*

_Modified by snobrdrdan at 11:18 PM 9-16-2009_

Got me a Carbonio yesterday







Also picked up another small, snail shaped power adder from AWE


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

aight then. i'll see what i can do. ima get the tools and try it out myself for a while. if i see that its getting a little too muhc outta hand then i'll leave it for the profesh.. btw was it your first time doign this to your car lol? cause thats pretty big thing to make sure you dont get boost leaks..


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

It was my first time pulling the front off of a MKV. I've done a few Audi A4's and passats though. It's much easier. As far as boost leaks go, The intercooler has very nice flanges to slide the hoses onto. It's only 3 hose clamps, it's pretty sraight forward.


_Modified by ryan mills at 7:25 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

hell yea. i'm so ready for this.. now i'm just waiting for the company to ship the item... i ordered tuesday and still did not ship it out.. so many problems with mailing adress and the vin number bs lol... they said this is a special order product... w/e. i just hope it comes soon so i can feel this new gain haha.
thanks bro. much help from you ryan.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

My pleasure, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_hell yea. i'm so ready for this.. now i'm just waiting for the company to ship the item... i ordered tuesday and still did not ship it out.. so many problems with mailing adress and the vin number bs lol... they said this is a special order product... w/e. i just hope it comes soon so i can feel this new gain haha.
thanks bro. much help from you ryan. 

You can get this from ECS Tuning for $319 + Shipping....came out to $337 SHIPPED for me (didn't pull the trigger yet...just priced it out)
They actually have it in stock too








http://www.ecstuning.com/Searc...S9949/


_Modified by snobrdrdan at 8:13 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_My pleasure, you'll enjoy it! 

Thinking about getting this (S3 intercooler) & adding it to my Neuspeed Hi-Flo pipes
I'm thinking of just saving the $200-300 on the hoses & and cutting the stock ones.
Question for you: Are they stretched or kinked or anything though??
Or do they *PERFECTLY* line/match right up??


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^^ good question. i hope it all does fit perfectly...

and i already ordered it tuesday.. just waiting till shipment now.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (ryan mills) - Nice Work Ryan*

Look Nice and a Great Write Up , thanks for the Info .
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
Thinking about getting this (S3 intercooler) & adding it to my Neuspeed Hi-Flo pipes
I'm thinking of just saving the $200-300 on the hoses & and cutting the stock ones.
Question for you: Are they stretched or kinked or anything though??
Or do they *PERFECTLY* line/match right up??


They're pretty close to perfect. You might want to trim an inch off the passenger side pipe, but put it on and see. 
-oh Here's what it looks like from the front....











_Modified by ryan mills at 4:15 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I pulled the trigger & ordered one of these, but then cancelled it right away
Stage 2 is a little more important then the IC, considering that winter is coming.....LOL


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

so after a week they finally shipped it... and it should be here on tuesday..
since i want to try this and put it on myself.. could you gimme a list of like tools i would NEED and like that would help me out..
thanks.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

hmm.... Let's see. There was a few torx bits in the range of T20-30, and bolts with a 16mm head if I remember correctly. That's about it. You will need a phillips screwdriver if you want to unhook your foglights before removing the bumper. You will need a flathead screwdriver to remove and tighten the hoses, and a utility knife to cut the hoses. -Oh don't forget the beer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll do better than that!
Just follow APR's instructions:
http://www.goapr.com/support/t...l.pdf
Only thing is that you don't have to worry about the headlight washers (since we don't have them)


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you to both of your help. i will let you know how it goes on wedenesday night...


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (ryan mills)*

Thanks for the write-up. I'm installing mine today. When I went to home depot the m6x1.0x16mm bolts looked much bigger than the ones you have in our pics. Can you post the SKU from the package you have in your pic? I tried to zoom into the photo but it was too distorted. GenuineVWaudiparts.com got it to me in a week and only paid 260.00 with shipping!


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*

LUCKY! WTF







i couldnt find it anywhere... dang. woulda saved me 80 bucks...


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_Thanks for the write-up. I'm installing mine today. When I went to home depot the m6x1.0x16mm bolts looked much bigger than the ones you have in our pics. Can you post the SKU from the package you have in your pic? I tried to zoom into the photo but it was too distorted. GenuineVWaudiparts.com got it to me in a week and only paid 260.00 with shipping!

Never mind. I was thinking the bolts that attach the core support to the front frame were the ones that attached the IC to the radiator







I guess in my mind the 6mmx1.x16mm were too small to support the IC when I first say them at Home Depot and therefore required a much large bolt. 
Anyways, I installed it today. The APR install PDF is the ****. Pretty cool seeing the front end chopped off. I appreciate everyone's contributions. The install went very smooth and the best $260 mod for a stage II setup.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (fastgti69)*

That sucks. I saw where you couldn't find it on GenuineVWAudiParts.com on your post earlier in this thread. 


_Modified by steelcurtain at 2:16 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## 05mk4gti (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (LePatron)*

i was looking on genuinevwparts and i couldnt find anything. the only intercooler they have is 180.00. i couldnt find the s3 intercooler. if anybody can help with this i would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_
Never mind. I was thinking the bolts that attach the core support to the front frame were the ones that attached the IC to the radiator








I guess in my mind the 6mmx1.x16mm were too small to support the IC when I first say them at Home Depot and therefore required a much large bolt. 
Anyways, I installed it today. The APR install PDF is the ****. Pretty cool seeing the front end chopped off. I appreciate everyone's contributions. The install went very smooth and the best $260 mod for a stage II setup. 


SO, did you notice any improvement too? I know It felt a bit stronger for me, but I only had it that way for a week. Now I have a k04. A bit troublesome... but I hope to get a smaller downpipe to match the tune.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
SO, did you notice any improvement too? I know It felt a bit stronger for me, but I only had it that way for a week. Now I have a k04. A bit troublesome... but I hope to get a smaller downpipe to match the tune.

Did you got with AWE KO4 Kit?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (05mk4gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05mk4gti* »_i was looking on genuinevwparts and i couldnt find anything. the only intercooler they have is 180.00. i couldnt find the s3 intercooler. if anybody can help with this i would appreciate it. thanks

You won't find it on the site
Just put in this EXACT part number, put it in your cart on the site & then order it!
1K0145803P


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (ryan mills)*

I noticed a major improvement at the top end of 4th gear and all through 5th and 6th gears. I can sustain boost at 16.5 PSI for a very long time now. Best $242 bolt on mod yet.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

I just copied the exact part #, 1K0145803P, in the "Search by part number or Keyword" section and then selected audi. The part came us just like it did two weeks ago. From there, you can click a link to add to your cart.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

dang.. i shoulda done that. my intercooler comes tomorrow... we'll see how it sets up!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_I noticed a major improvement at the top end of 4th gear and all through 5th and 6th gears. I can sustain boost at 16.5 PSI for a very long time now. Best $242 bolt on mod yet.









You know, I noticed the same... I was hoping it wasn't a placebo. Next to a chip, this was the biggest improvement that I made to my car, that was before the k04, of course.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
You know, I noticed the same... I was hoping it wasn't a placebo. Next to a chip, this was the biggest improvement that I made to my car, that was before the k04, of course.









damn, you guys are killing me here.... im getting REAL tempted now... even at stage 1...


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

yay! it finally arrived... hope the installations easy guys! i'm going for it lol... cant wait hope it wokrs great and and... gt2871r is coming soon! woot woot


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

so it is finished... after starting at 7pm till 2 am in the morning finally finishing it i go out for a test spin. btw my airbag dont work. i have a check engine light on. and... no temp work either.. my car got hit n run on the front bumper so everythign was so had to put back on after taking everythign off. nothign wanted to fit back together adn i have like 10 screws still left.. w/e moral of story its pretty hard if you've never done this job before.. it takes some ppl lots of time and organization i must say. so after goign for a test spin, loving everysecond of it... then nothing all i feel is total boost leak. idk if its the hose itself that i conected.. or my DV just gave out n ripped lol.. tomorrow goign to check this stuff out.. rather have paid than gone through this haha. its all good. :/
but the IC is SICK! sooooo much difference at night. second gear rips like no other... but then again i only felt it for 5 minutes before i killed my car on the freeway. thats the end guys. goodnight its 315 in the morning in cali. i hope evertyhign goes well tomorrow


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

Sounds like you were completely over your head with the install. Having 10 leftover screws cannot be good for anything.
Rule of thumb...if you have the smallest doubt of not being able to install something yourself, don't do it.
I doubt your DV went. My guess is you probably have a handful of boost leaks from the IC install.
Maybe you should consider taking your car to a reputable shop and have them go over the install so you don't run into more problems down the road.


----------



## LePatron (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rdurty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdurty2* »_Sounds like you were completely over your head with the install. Having 10 leftover screws cannot be good for anything.
Rule of thumb...if you have the smallest doubt of not being able to install something yourself, don't do it.
I doubt your DV went. My guess is you probably have a handful of boost leaks from the IC install.
Maybe you should consider taking your car to a reputable shop and have them go over the install so you don't run into more problems down the road.

I think its more a case of just taking time to do it right. I think if I had tried to get this done in one shot, finishing at 3 AM I might well have been left with a few pieces of hardware myself. It's really not a difficult job, just a bit time consuming and does require an organized process to keep track of the various fasteners. 
Also keep in mind that his car was previously hit up front which must have complicated reassembly.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

7 hours sounds like talking ones time to me. But if you have never done anything this in depth on a car before it's understandable.
I have installed so many different FMIC's that I can do them with my eyes closed now. lol


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol, well it took 7 hours cause i wasnt sure what i had to take off. i obviously unscrewed unnessecary screws haha.. but w/e it fit right everythign went in, n idk about the boost leak w/ the IC its only 2 hoses haha. thats why i think my DV just ripped. its okay. ima go to a shop soon n have them check it out.. w/e it was pretty fun and worth it having a couple of friends w/ gti's helping me install it and being so amazed haha. it was sick while it lasted tho. i hope it gets totally fixed today...


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

Did you use the APR FMIC install guide that was posted on this post? Doesn't sound like you did since you have extra bolts. 
I followed the guide and had no trouble understanding what bolts to take off and keep organized. Look at the guide to see where your extra screws need to go. 
Also, you need to line up grooves that are left in the core support from the core support bolt heads being cranked down when the car was originally assembled. This will ensure that your front bumper assembly will be lined up nicely once you mount the bumper.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*

Do you guys have pics of this IC compared to the stock one? Just need to how thick this IC from the stock. Thanks.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (maotsetung)*

I hope this works!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*

I couldn't resist showing everyone my jerry-rigged ghetto way of supporting the core. Whatever it takes to get the job done!


----------



## JJWOLF (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*

I must say that looks like a recycle bin and a bag cow poop!!! supporting your radiator. Like you said what ever gets the job done.
Wld Hare!!!!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (JJWOLF)*

You would know since you were there!


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*

Thanks for the pics curtain..it seems they have the same thickness?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (maotsetung)*

The pics don't provide a good comparison but the S3 IC is a 1/4" thicker. Unfortunately, the plastic cover is still on the stock IC. When you see the difference in person, you won't be disappointed for the $$.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

i did use the guide but it was too vague, it only had close ups of what i needed to unscrew so i wasnt sure where exactly it was... but its all good it is SICK!

and to maotsetung... its a little thicker and much heavier. you can tell it gets much more air flow and stays wayyy cooler.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

Thanks alot guys for the info. Will be purchasing this on payday!


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_nothign wanted to fit back together adn i have like 10 screws still left.. w/e moral of story its pretty hard if you've never done this job before.. it takes some ppl lots of time and organization i must say. so after goign for a test spin, loving everysecond of it... then nothing all i feel is total boost leak. idk if its the hose itself that i conected.. or my DV just gave out n ripped lol..

I had a handful of bolts left over after installing my APR FMIC but that is because APR supplied new bolts for the IC.
Your boost leak it most likely due to improperly reconnecting the passenger side intercooler pipe. You can to make sure they click together. I've seen it happen a few times.
I can't imagine seeing that big of a gain from the S3 intercooler. It is larger but not by much. The APR FMIC gains were nice but it's also MUCH bigger than the stock one. Anyone dyno with the S3 FMIC yet?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (mercavius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mercavius* »_
I had a handful of bolts left over after installing my APR FMIC but that is because APR supplied new bolts for the IC.
Your boost leak it most likely due to improperly reconnecting the passenger side intercooler pipe. You can to make sure they click together. I've seen it happen a few times.
I can't imagine seeing that big of a gain from the S3 intercooler. It is larger but not by much. The APR FMIC gains were nice but it's also MUCH bigger than the stock one. Anyone dyno with the S3 FMIC yet?

The gain is retarded. -Did I just say that? It's quit noticeable, much more than the downpipe or intake that I've done. Second best bang for the buck, behind a tune. Believe me, I've done it all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
The gain is retarded. -Did I just say that? It's quit noticeable, much more than the downpipe or intake that I've done. Second best bang for the buck, behind a tune. Believe me, I've done it all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

more noticable gain than a downpipe dude? Thats a pretty huge statement. No wonder everyones picking these up.. I spent way too much on my new Jeep 5 days ago, so I can't buy anything for my GTI for a while..


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
more noticable gain than a downpipe dude? Thats a pretty huge statement. No wonder everyones picking these up.. I spent way too much on my new Jeep 5 days ago, so I can't buy anything for my GTI for a while..

I would honestly have to say yes, a bigger gain than the downpipe.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_









I love the stock muffler laying in the box in the background


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (maotsetung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maotsetung* »_Thanks for the pics curtain..it seems they have the same thickness? 

Not my picture but the S3 IC is a little beefier...plus it doesn't have the plastic end tanks either!


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

i cut my FSI hoses too and it fits perfectly as well when i installed my S3 intercooler.
wrote a thing about it here: (got some pics there)
http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/...ht=s3
the screws can be ordered from here as well, some might say they are OEM








http://www.mcmaster.com/#92137a531/=3vnbc1


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (skateboy918)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboy918* »_
the screws can be ordered from here as well, some might say they are OEM








http://www.mcmaster.com/#92137a531/=3vnbc1

Is that link for the correct needed screws?


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
Is that link for the correct needed screws?

yes 10000000000% , thats what i used and it fits perfectly, also you get 25, so you can share it with other people as well!
The are black anodized and look 99.9% OEM except they are allen and not torx


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good info...thanks man!


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
more noticable gain than a downpipe dude? Thats a pretty huge statement. No wonder everyones picking these up.. I spent way too much on my new Jeep 5 days ago, so I can't buy anything for my GTI for a while..

yes, much more noticable than a DP. i got the dp and noticed nothign but sound. raced my friend from 30-130 we're head to head. and he has same EXACT thing just besides the DP.. now w/ the S3 IC i cant imagine how different its going to be. MUCH gain on freeways. lots of low end and top end power difference.


----------



## Stratus2003 (Sep 27, 2003)

Ryan - are you going to a 2.5" downpipe???


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (Stratus2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stratus2003* »_Ryan - are you going to a 2.5" downpipe???

Not too sure yet. GIAC has a 3" file for the AWE k04 kit. They're working it out right now, so I'll probably keep my biggen. I would like to try a 2.5 to see how I like it though....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you guys just being a little dramatic with the gains from this intercooler?
Cuz I wanted to get a downpipe & go Stage 2, but now from what you guys are saying....it's got me questioning it all


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

i'm not lying about my story w/ the race... exact same car 2009 gti 2dr cbfa tsi engine 6spd manual w/ exact same parts and apr full tune he's stg 1 im stg 2(testpipe file), except i have the DP and he dont, we raced from stop to 5th gear and 2nd gear roll to 5.. same all the way. no difference. didtn you see the dyno charts and stuff on the apr stage1vs stock n stage 2... its pretty much bs.. idk i want someone to come race me that has stage 2 n see how bad they "beat" me cause i doubt it lol.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm.....just wish there was some "proof" behind this S3 IC craze....that's all


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_Hmmm.....just wish there was some "proof" behind this S3 IC craze....that's all

I'm not about the drama and have no motive to hype this mod. I am a straight shooter and would honestly tell you if it is waste of time.
Any IC that is better than stock will provide a gain. Keep in mind that your setup (stage I without a TBE) versus mine (stage II w/ a 3" TBE) isn't comparing apples to apples so your gains may differ. Nevertheless, you will see an improvement regardless of stage I or II. 
Take it for what it is worth but I only speak the truth.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ AGREED. worth the money for the FMIC. finishing off today w/ a catback exhaust and i think the car is done for the year till 2010.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Based on my experience, if I would do ALL over again, I would do it all in this order...
1.TUNE
2.DROP IN AIR FILTER
3. S3 intercooler
4. AWE downpipe if I had any other tune than APR. If I had 3", APR tune all the way. 
5. Exhaust. -probably just a resonator delete.
That's gospel, live by it. 



_Modified by ryan mills at 2:41 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_
I'm not about the drama and have no motive to hype this mod. I am a straight shooter and would honestly tell you if it is waste of time.
Any IC that is better than stock will provide a gain. Keep in mind that your setup (stage I without a TBE) versus mine (stage II w/ a 3" TBE) isn't comparing apples to apples so your gains may differ. Nevertheless, you will see an improvement regardless of stage I or II. 
Take it for what it is worth but I only speak the truth. 

I was gonna ask you what your thoughts were on it, because you posted pics of your install but didn't give any real feedback about it though....so thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm looking to go Stage 2 though....so I guess this is my next mod (along with a downpipe)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
4. AWE downpipe if I had any other tune than APR. If I had 3", APR tune all the way. 


Why not run the AWE pipe with the APR tune?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
Why not run the AWE pipe with the APR tune?









The APR tune is made to take advantage of the 3" DP, so I'd go for that...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_
The APR tune is made to take advantage of the 3" DP, so I'd go for that...


Yeah...I asked Arin about that
Stage 1 & Stage 2 make the same boost....so 2.5" vs. 3" is gonna be minimal gains


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_
I noticed a major improvement at the top end of 4th gear and all through 5th and 6th gears. I can sustain boost at 16.5 PSI for a very long time now. Best $242 bolt on mod yet. 

I guess you didn't read my comments that I posted prior to posting the pics?? I only posted the pics because someone was looking for a comparison.....maybe you should read more carefully before criticizing other people's posts.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
Yeah...I asked Arin about that
Stage 1 & Stage 2 make the same boost....so 2.5" vs. 3" is gonna be minimal gains

Ask Arin bout this too..said the same thing..I went with 2.5" because lots of people say the 3" is a bit too loud.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_
I guess you didn't read my comments that I posted prior to posting the pics?? I only posted the pics because someone was looking for a comparison.....maybe you should read more carefully before criticizing other people's posts. 

Criticizing???
Easy there buddy....I was just wondering if the IC lived up to all the hype....that was all. 
Wasn't bashing anyone & was honestly looking for hands on feedback


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (maotsetung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maotsetung* »_
Ask Arin bout this too..said the same thing..I went with 2.5" because lots of people say the 3" is a bit too loud.

So you have the AWE or Techtonics or another one?
(mated to your custom exhaust, right?)


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

Yes critizing. By saying I have not provided "real" feedback is criticism...and criticism in a negative manner. I feel I have been very informative and helpful in the this post and certainly provided hands-on feedback about the performance aspect of the mod, helping dude who had a bunch of screws left over, etc. But it's all good...especially since you're a fellow boarder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*

Dude, I seriously think you mistook what I wrote
I just must have missed what you wrote earlier in the thread....that's all.....my bad & sorry if I offended you
reading > me (in this thread)

I try to be helpful & informative too, just as you are & were http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

Ordered my intercooler. Dynoing next week friday. I'll see how good it is.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
So you have the AWE or Techtonics or another one?
(mated to your custom exhaust, right?)

I have the Techtonics 2.5" and yup its mated by a clamp. Didnt want it to welded to the exhaust..


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

snobrdrdan,
keep in mind you're not technically gaining anything with an intercooler upgrade, what you're doing is maintaining the power your already making by keeping the intake temperature steady. A dyno isn't going to really prove diddily squat cause no dyno can really recreate real world conditions of having constant air flow over it properly. The S3 intercooler is perfect for mild bolt on's and such cause it won't heat soak as quickly as the stock one which isn't intended for the extra power a chip, intake, exhaust, etc, will add. 
I think somebody already made note of it, but basically the best way to describe the upgrade is when you take your car out on a cool 65 degree night and the car feels like it always wants to rip and never gets sluggish. Hope that helps


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_snobrdrdan,
keep in mind you're not technically gaining anything with an intercooler upgrade, what you're doing is maintaining the power your already making by keeping the intake temperature steady. A dyno isn't going to really prove diddily squat cause no dyno can really recreate real world conditions of having constant air flow over it properly. The S3 intercooler is perfect for mild bolt on's and such cause it won't heat soak as quickly as the stock one which isn't intended for the extra power a chip, intake, exhaust, etc, will add. 
I think somebody already made note of it, but basically the best way to describe the upgrade is when you take your car out on a cool 65 degree night and the car feels like it always wants to rip and never gets sluggish. Hope that helps 

i disagree with you statement. here is how i look at it:
The OEM intercooler has about 25% less aluminum than the S3 intercooler (also less bar and fin count as well). Thus less heat transfer to cool the intake air down. 
So if you have revo stage 1 for example, you can bump timing up and make more power or just make more power in general because you now have more MASS air flow since the air is cooler then it would be due to more aluminum surface area of the S3 intercooler. Also it could be built into the stock programing that since it is seeing cooler air at the higher revs, it will be able to pull more timing and also make slightly more power then with the OEM intercooler
There are alot of variables but I did notice my mass air flow went up after i installed my intercooler. From about 185g/s to about 195g/s


_Modified by skateboy918 at 9:13 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

dang... i finally had to order this. I have had a Tyrolsport side mount IC on my 2004 1.8T and it was killer. I remember the power increase. So that along with this huge thread put me over the edge to buy this. Even if i dont see huge gains, i wouldnt expect to lose anything anyway..
plus the bonus of better fitting hoses on the IC side without the stupid leaky clip design. hell, maybe thats where some of these gains come from...


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (skateboy918)*

You're saying exactly what I said in a different way. Think about it...you 'had' that extra power there the whole time right? The ECU was holding back though because of the air intake temp was higher. If the ambient air temp was lower to begin with the ECU would add the additional timing/boost/etc on its own. Yes you can add timing with the program right, but you could add that extra timing if it was colder out and get the same results. 
Also an increase in 10g/s is nothing. Did you log the weather conditions during both runs? The stock IC isn't that much of a restriction to the stock turbo to bottleneck it.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgGTR* »_Ordered my intercooler. Dynoing next week friday. I'll see how good it is.

Hell yeah! I would have been able to post some gains, if I didn't add the larger turbo into the equation. -I couldn't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*

i guess i should have specified that i did not agree with your comment about "not gaining anything from an intercooler upgade" because i think it does.
You might not say go from 200hp to 210hp but lets say this:
OEM intercooler: 150hp @ [email protected] 5500rpm and 150hp @ 6500rpm
with the S3 intercooler it would be: [email protected] [email protected][email protected] (due to intake air being lower then OEM at higher RMP)
so in other words, your MAX hp might not go up, but your HP-CURVE will improve, especially in the top end of the rpm range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Yeah I think that's the best way to put it
Because from my logging last week, you could tell that the intake air was getting hotter as the RPM's went up (which is natural)....even on a cool 55 degree night
So this might just be able to keep that air cooler better & keep that power up too
It's on my mod list for sure, but I just need the funds LOL


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

Mine is on its way to me today! I ordered last week from http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com. I got a call from them a day later saying that there was only 1 left in the US (it was in Wisconsin).







The guy told me that they would be on back order after that and if the warehouse didn't really have it or it got effed up in shipping that I would have to wait/special order it. Anyway, just got my tracking info, so it's on its way!








I am planning on doing some vag-com data logs with the following set ups: stock/stock ic, giac stg 1/stock ic, stock/s3 ic, and giac stg1/s3 ic. Once I go with a down pipe and intake, I will include stg 2 results as well (only with the s3 ic, cuz I'm not putting the stock one back on!!!).
Also, I was planning on getting the forge silicon intercooler hose kit and using that (without the machined ends) to attach the s3 ic. I would rather not cut my stock hoses and if it will cost ~$200 for s3 hoses, I might as well get the forge silicon.








Expenses so far: $260 shipped.


_Modified by VeeDub Racer at 3:51 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks for the tips. since i only ordered yesterday, i just cancelled my order. I am not good at waiting long periods of time.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*

Cool, looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_thanks for the tips. since i only ordered yesterday, i just cancelled my order. I am not good at waiting long periods of time.

Some vendors actually stock the intercooler as well. You may want to check that. Also, I think http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com said that they could special order it, but it would be 25% more.
That puts it around $320 shipped rather than $260. I just wanted to make sure I got one. The last time I remember VW/Audi having super cheap prices on performance type mods was the 337 MKIV lip kit they were selling for $50. Once they caught on, that jumped to $350!!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i dont know if this is the same "euro IC" that ECS is selling, but if it is, they are charging $500... retarded.


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*









The one for CCTA Only is $587!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_i dont know if this is the same "euro IC" that ECS is selling, but if it is, they are charging $500... retarded.

Yeah, but if you click the prices for the individual parts you see that 2 hoses alone add up to $323.83! 
The IC itself is "only" $320 from them (but in stock!)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub Racer* »_Also, I was planning on getting the forge silicon intercooler hose kit and using that (without the machined ends) to attach the s3 ic. I would rather not cut my stock hoses and if it will cost ~$200 for s3 hoses, I might as well get the forge silicon.


That was my idea too, if I was gonna get the S3 IC.
Cuz if you cut the stock hoses & wanna go back to stock....new ones are like $250-300 for the pair.
Forge hoses are only like $200 & "should be" stronger & you won't have to cut them since you just won't use the adapters on the ends that hook up to the S3 IC


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Vendors should know the only reason a product gets a huge boner like this is the price.. once they raise it $100, everyone loses interest..


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
Yeah, but if you click the prices for the individual parts you see that 2 hoses alone add up to $323.83!


Pretty ridiculous. On http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com you can get those same hoses for a total of $249.84! It's still quite expensive (for hoses especially...) but it's better than $323.83! Anyway, if anyone is interested, here are the vw part numbers (taken from ecstuning).
1K0145832S
1K0145762BM
I think I am just going to go with the Forge myself.


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*

installed one on my 09 A3.
went right in.
I cut the hoses, took about 20 seconds with a hack saw. then I cauterized the ends. 
why would want to put the stock intercooler back








this IC wasn't THAT expensive.. if I ever sell this car, I'm not gonna cry about the $300 intercooler. but $250 for hoses when the stock ones will just sit in a box for the rest of my life. doesn't make sense to me.
I figure, unless its some ridiculous massive FMIC that requires butchering the bumper (something I'd never do) its one of those mods that can really only help. cooler intake temps even on a stock vehicle won't hurt it. 
I have revo software and just the intercooler. it feels a bit better on the top end then before (but it could just be my lighter wallet). I'm sure as more mods come it'll make more of a difference.... and the main thing.. Its not any slower so it must be ok


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (dj age one)*

do a freeway night run in 5th gear. you'll see massive difference lol. or at least i do in this cali weather.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub Racer* »_
Pretty ridiculous. On http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com you can get those same hoses for a total of $249.84! It's still quite expensive (for hoses especially...) but it's better than $323.83! Anyway, if anyone is interested, here are the vw part numbers (taken from ecstuning).
1K0145832S
1K0145762BM
I think I am just going to go with the Forge myself.









$243.59 from http://www.vwdiscountparts.com (seems to be the cheapest place on line that I've found for OEM parts)
But yeah....that's still too expensive!
I agree with dj age one.....might as well just cut the hoses & leave it on the car
Or if you want...upgrade the hoses to the Forge ones for $200


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*

Hey Steel, is this the part number you use to purchase your IC from GenuineVW/AudiParts: 1K0145803P?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (maotsetung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maotsetung* »_Hey Steel, is this the part number you use to purchase your IC from GenuineVW/AudiParts: 1K0145803P?

Yep, that's the part.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_
Yep, that's the part.

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (maotsetung)*

I just checked their site and it's available now.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_I just checked their site and it's available now.

ORLY.... does the site say if its in stock? I forget where i found out that they were backordered.. maybe someone here posted that..
someone said there was no more left in USA.. ill go check their site....
no where on the order does it say its available.. i just tried it.


_Modified by placenta at 7:38 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (placenta)*

I had posted that they were going to be on backorder. When I ordered mine, the guys from genuinevwaudi called me to tell me that there "may" be issues supplying my order because it was the "last one in America", according to them. One of my buddies went to the dealership to quote it at the same time, and the dealer also told them that there was only one left in stock in the VW warehouses. That one is now waiting for me at my local FedEx for me to pick up on tuesday. **I can't wait** 
You may still want to inquire with genuinevwaudi. They were very cordial and should contact you to discuss eiter special order or waiting on backorder.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I had my local VW dealer get a price for me on the S3 intercooler and they said that there was only ONE left in the nation....
That was a month ago, and lots of people have bought them during that time....I dunno


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*

hmmm...yeah, I emailed genuinevwaudiparts about the IC if they they have it in stock...still waiting for a reply...


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

installed mine! It was a PITA with no buddy to help hold up the intercooler/bumper


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*

Just ordered this intercooler..never got a reply back from genuinevw/audiparts about it being in stock. I'll just see if they call me if its out-of-stock.


----------



## HemiAlex (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (maotsetung)*

This is very likely to be my first mod. I'll do a drop in AFE Filter, then a DP (catless) and a Stage 2 Flash. 
I think that is the simplest way to have fun with it on a budget.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (HemiAlex)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (maotsetung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maotsetung* »_Just ordered this intercooler..never got a reply back from genuinevw/audiparts about it being in stock. I'll just see if they call me if its out-of-stock.

You gotta let us know if they still have them. I know a few more people in my area that want the ic too!


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub Racer* »_
You gotta let us know if they still have them. I know a few more people in my area that want the ic too!

Yeah, it seems they got some in stock now..just got a confirmation yesterday from them that my order will be shipped via USPS on monday.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Let's hope it's the ones with the aluminum ends still 
(the plastic ends superceded the aluminum ends....so when they run out, they're gonna start sending out plastic end ones)


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

Finally got dynoed on a dynojet.
apr stage 1, carbonio intake, and S3 intercooler
229.48 whp and 271.16 wtq


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*

strong numbers for "just" a Jetta







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (maotsetung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maotsetung* »_
Yeah, it seems they got some in stock now..just got a confirmation yesterday from them that my order will be shipped via USPS on monday. 

Did you receive your S3 intercooler yet? Does it have plastic or aluminum ends?
I finally got a chance to do my baseline data logging last night. I will be installing the S3 IC in a couple weeks and I will have some comparisons. I may run a couple more logs after reading the comment about 5th gear freeway pulls. Hopefully we will see some maf and temp gains.


----------



## maotsetung (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub Racer* »_
Did you receive your S3 intercooler yet? Does it have plastic or aluminum ends?
I finally got a chance to do my baseline data logging last night. I will be installing the S3 IC in a couple weeks and I will have some comparisons. I may run a couple more logs after reading the comment about 5th gear freeway pulls. Hopefully we will see some maf and temp gains.

Yeah, I actually got it 2 days ago. I received the one with aluminum ends. This thing looks really nice. 
Post your logs when you get them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

just to add quadruple confirmation...
i ordered one today. and i just got an email saying it will ship monday.. so its in stock i guess.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_bolts right in, provided you have the right bolts. Those are just 9 6mm bolts. I got them at Home depot, along with some flat washers. It's supposed to be 30% larger. Just looking at it you can tell there are more rows and denser fins as well as it being thicker. I only took a few pictures so here..

does anyone have the install writeup with pics? mine arrives soon.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (placenta)*

Use the one on APRs' site. This is what I used and it worked like a champ even though it is for an FSI. This is a two man job. I would not do this alone or things probably won't line up correctly when you reassemble.
http://goapr.com/support/trans_fsi_ic_manual.pdf 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Well, the S3 intercooler fits the TSI just fine.... (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_Use the one on APRs' site. This is what I used and it worked like a champ even though it is for an FSI. This is a two man job. I would not do this alone or things probably wont' line up correctly when you reassemble.
http://goapr.com/support/trans_fsi_ic_manual.pdf 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dood. ill be doing it alone. i removed front bumpers on a lot of my VWs. I installed a side mount IC on my 1.8T.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I read the entire manual front to back.
so do we need those 2 extra long bolts to temporarily hold the front support on this IC, or is that only for the APR?


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*

only the apr ic requires longer bolts as its a thicker core.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (placenta)*

No you don't need them.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

picked up my accessories ahead of time.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (skateboy918)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboy918* »_i cut my FSI hoses too and it fits perfectly as well when i installed my S3 intercooler.
wrote a thing about it here: (got some pics there)
http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/...ht=s3
the screws can be ordered from here as well, some might say they are OEM








http://www.mcmaster.com/#92137a531/=3vnbc1

dood that top link seems to be dead.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
dood that top link seems to be dead.

Yes it is, they seem to have taken down all my post for no reason but did NOT ban me. 
I can log in and see that post fine, it just seems like no one else can. O well


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (skateboy918)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skateboy918* »_
Yes it is, they seem to have taken down all my post for no reason but did NOT ban me. 
I can log in and see that post fine, it just seems like no one else can. O well

so copy and paste it over here in this thread


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

here is another install thread that seems to work:
http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/...ht=s3


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

let it be known the audivwparts place ships fedex home with direct signature required. now i'll have a 2 day delay while i try and arrange the pickup at local office. they dont do same day pickup for home delivery.
PAIN IN THE ASS!! I hate when companies do that for a cheap <$250 part!!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I left work early to join meetings from home so i could meet Fedex.
INSTALLED.
On my first ride, my jaw dropped. But obviously, that is not a heat issue. I think this intercooler just flows better and that is what people are mainly feeling. I couldnt even floor it on my own street to properly test it. I accidentally broke second gear loose on DSG pretty easily, and I'm not used to that.
Tough job.. did it alone. probably 3.5 - 4 hours going slow, labeling all bolts in individual ziplock baggies. No bolts left over. (Except the 9 bolts you replace. The oem are just screws into plastic. The bolts you buy go into the new threaded holes in the new intercooler.
No real problem lining stuff up, but i had my 2004 Jetta 1.8T front bumper off a few times too, so i had a little experience. That heavy radiator support thing was a beast to work with. The bumper itself only took about 30 mins to remove at most. Then the work slows down..
One mistake and i had to reverse my steps. I was putting the upper radiator shroud back on. (The heavy one). It has 2 top support bolts on each side after you place it. I accidentally put my shroud UNDER one of those sides instead of over. Had all my harnesses hooked up and had to start over. So just examine every area before you start your permanent attachment.
I did NOT unhook my battery. (I have a vagcom..) I do not have an airbag light. I can check for codes later to see if I have some hidden airbag codes.
I have like 3-4 pics of just a couple things for show. I'd like the drivers side intercooler hose to be 1/2" longer, but it fit pretty decent anyway. Had to hold it in place as I tightened the clamp. 


_Modified by placenta at 4:51 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

cool i own page 6.
First stage. Bumper off.








Got the aluminum side intercooler. I dont know how much better that really is, as it weighs a lot more than plastic also..








The 2nd stage, where it gets real nasty. The entire radiator support off..








Showing how perfect a fit the PASSENGER side hose is, after cutting it. This one was truly flawless.








The drivers side hose seen here. See where i cut it? I'd have liked that end to be a 1/2" longer after cut. It fit fine, but I had to put a tiny big of pressure to seat it fully as I tightened the hose clamp. An extra 1/2 would make it as flawless as the passenger side.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

This is IN-SANE. Went on a 30 min drive. This very car with stage 2 was never this fast. Not even close. I have been back to stage 1 for months now. I've never seen the traction control so much in my life. 
this has pretty much thrown my downpipe plans out the window.. all this power and oem stock look and smogable? why would i bother with a downpipe..



_Modified by placenta at 7:35 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

What stage I software are you running? You said you had vag-com, would you mind doing a couple logs? I'm interested to see what the MAF is reading.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub Racer* »_What stage I software are you running? You said you had vag-com, would you mind doing a couple logs? I'm interested to see what the MAF is reading.

APR.
I dont do logs, but i suppose i could just do a couple quick MAF mass air volume readings if i find a minute. I have no stock logs ot compare, so it would really be useless..


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

deh, i really, really wanna buy this. i think its gonna be a chrismas present to myself


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (GTiWV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiWV* »_deh, i really, really wanna buy this. i think its gonna be a chrismas present to myself

You'll be happy. One of the few upgrades out there with ZERO trade offs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_http://www.1stvwparts.com has it for $249.72 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by 01gtiaww at 9:43 AM 9-14-2009_

fyi from 1stvwparts main page-
Audi Owners: 
As of January 1, 2007 we are no longer able to provide Audi parts. 
Thank you for your past business.


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (piston)*

just go to http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com
also, for those of you that don't want to cut your hoses and don't like the sloppy fit of the other aftermarket silicone hoses, AWE now has a hose kit for this application.
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...sekit


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub Racer* »_
also, for those of you that don't want to cut your hoses and don't like the sloppy fit of the other aftermarket silicone hoses, AWE now has a hose kit for this application.
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...sekit

its on sale for $119 now, thats a sick price.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
its on sale for $119 now, thats a sick price. 

Damn...great idea!
They probably saw this & figured they could probably sell a few, lol


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i was even tempted. but screw that. my oem hoses are already cut and they work fine.


----------



## aprmk5 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

Ryan, do you have any visits to Chicago anytime soon? I will have a keg of beer awaiting you in exchange for your help with the install. Of course, the drinking will commense AFTER we've put the car back together.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (aprmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprmk5* »_Ryan, do you have any visits to Chicago anytime soon? I will have a keg of beer awaiting you in exchange for your help with the install. Of course, the drinking will commense AFTER we've put the car back together.
 
Not that I know of, but I do some of my finest work when I'm half lit. nevermind that stock intake swiss cheese incident...


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

is that offer for free beer open to anybody traveling through that area?


----------



## aprmk5 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*

If you're able to successfully install an S3 intercooler on my car (without extra screws at the end), yes!


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

speaking of screws, I had one extra screw when I was done fml..


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgGTR* »_speaking of screws, I had one extra screw when I was done fml..

thats simple. the only oddball screw in the install.
one screw which holds your A/C lines to the side of your A/C condensor area..


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (placenta)*

I really like this thread! Everyone is so helpful and nice!! My favorite thing is that, even with this thread out there, someone is still trying to sell just the S3 IC core for $300 + shipping...
The weekend of Dec. 19, I will finally have time to install the S3 IC that has been sitting at the foot of my bed for the past month... I am getting the AWE Silicon hoses at the awesome sale price ($119 + shipping). I will do my vag-com logs once the install is complete and post before and after results.
What does everyone want to see? Should I do 3rd or 4th gear runs?
I was going to do inlet temp, boost (actual and requested), and maf.
I noticed on my previous logs that you can see a much better effect of the temperature if you pull through all the gears.
Anyway, I will be planning on doing the stock and GIAC stage 1 logs for both stock and S3 IC like I posted earlier.


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (placenta)*

That explains.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgGTR* »_That explains.









Thats probably something you want to take apart again to check.. You dont have to take off the whole support again. Having those A/C lines loose and vibrating might cause it to crack.
but if you didnt forget that screw... then its a lot of wasted time..


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*

Called up vwdiscountparts.com and ordered my S3 intercooler, it will be shipping within 2 days and shipped from California to NJ insured the grand total came out to $256.
Not bad at all, I will be posting my impressions up very soon when I get this installed, I'm interested to see how it does with my Stage 2+ setup, and excited for the fact that when I do a slightly larger turbo setup that this intercooler can handle it.

On a side note,
Called up 2 dealers in NJ (Bernardsville and Douglas in Summit) because I figured I would rather give local dealers the business, Bville quoted me list price of $337 for the s3 intercooler and Douglas quoted me $420. When I told them that online genuine VW parts places from dealers were giving me the intercooler for $242, both responses were as follows:

Douglas: "Well that seems like a great deal I'd probably go with that then"
Bville: "I could probably take off 15 bucks but definitely couldn't bring it down that much"

Which makes me wonder, just how bad do they want our business? I even dropped the whole "you guys come recommended from the vortex" tagline, with no response. When I spoke to Craig at VW Discount Parts and told him my dealer parts dept story, he laughed out loud, and told me no wonder he can't sell a part in Cali, and over half of his parts business comes from the tri-state area.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To vwdiscountparts.com


----------



## 05mk4gti (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (Ricky Bobby)*

how did you search for the intercooler on that website. I tried searching for it and nothing came up. I didn't a chance to read this whole thread, but is it that much of a difference in performance buying this intercooler compared to buying say a forge or bsh intercooler? This is a mod I really wanted to do, but I just want to make sure that it will do justice if I'm going to spend the $300+ or if I'm just going to end up having to buy the forge anyway.
thanks


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (05mk4gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05mk4gti* »_ but is it that much of a difference in performance buying this intercooler compared to buying say a forge or bsh intercooler? 

i wouldnt say the S3 is "better".. its all about cost vs value and gains..
check the price of the other 2, then check this price of $250. Are those other ones almost 3X better? I would say not.


----------



## 05mk4gti (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (placenta)*

that's a good point. I didn't really think about it from that perspective. Do you know how to search for it on that vwdiscountparts website? I only was able to locate the stock GTI intercooler.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (05mk4gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05mk4gti* »_that's a good point. I didn't really think about it from that perspective. Do you know how to search for it on that vwdiscountparts website? I only was able to locate the stock GTI intercooler. 

read the whole thread and you'll find the answers. its been asked 5 times in this thread.


----------



## 05mk4gti (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (placenta)*

found it. thanks dude.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
read the whole thread and you'll find the answers. its been asked 5 times in this thread.

Just copy and paste the part number found in this thread, I believe it is:
1K0 145 803 P
I actually called VW Discount parts directly since the part number wasnt popping up on the search, really nice people work there and its nice to make a phone call and actually talk to a real person who can tell you when your order will ship and stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Also as to whether this is a waste if you "have to get a forge or bsh one down the road", take this for example. AWE uses an S3 intercooler on their big turbo k04 kit, so unless you are going really ridiculously big turbo the s3 will do a stage III car just fine.



_Modified by Ricky Bobby at 9:56 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (Ricky Bobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Bobby* »_
AWE uses an S3 intercooler on their big turbo k04 kit, so unless you are going really ridiculously big turbo the s3 will do a stage III car just fine.


I do agree that this will do the job on our K03 & the K04....but any other (big) turbos...you'd probably want more
You need to remember that this intercooler comes stock with the K04 in Europe....so it's an easy upgrade for our K03 and just like a stock intercooler with the AWE K04 kit


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (LePatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LePatron* »_
http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com/
I here that the current version of the S3 IC has plastic end tanks so it may be a good time to jump on the P version while they're still available.

This is from 1st page which is from Sept of 2009.
He mentioned about this plastic end tanks and aluminum end tanks, what are the differences? Does it matter? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Corrado_g60 (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (ssunnylee24)*

I just wanted to update this thread real quick...
I just received my S3 IC from genuinevwaudiparts.com. The price on it was $256.32 + tax + shipping. I inquired about will call pickup because the business is about five miles from work. Unfortunately their business model is not setup that way and I couldn't pick it up. However, the good thing is they didn't charge me tax and they discounted the shipping. So, all in all, big props to genuinevwaudiparts.com.
As an additional tidbit; I did hit up vwdiscountparts.com for three days and by the time they had got back to me I had already ordered from the other supplier. Also, vwdiscountparts.com came back with a $277.16 price tag. So, for the time being, it looks like genuinevwaudiparts.com is the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado_g60)*

Does anyone know if this S3 intercooler would work on a 2009 Passat 2.0TSI?


----------



## JoeWalker4G63 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (ptfern)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ptfern* »_Does anyone know if this S3 intercooler would work on a 2009 Passat 2.0TSI? 

Good question, the S3 IC is my next mod. I am pretty confident that it will fit. I'm almost positive that the B6 Passat IC is the same as the GTI from what research I have done.
It would be nice if someone could chime in with a B6 Passat w/ a TSI could chime in to confirm.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

Anybody install this on a bone stock car? Any gains?
I might get one as my first mod while i wait to rack up some miles before i go APR Stage I. Obviously, it'll be worthwhile then, but i'm curious about now for kicks.


----------



## siagolf (Feb 10, 2010)

just picked mine up and now waiting for delivery of AWE's hose-kit so I don't have to chop my stock ones!
i think you'll feel the difference even on a stock car just based on the lower IAT's and better flow design that the S3 IC apparently has. BUT, if I were you, I'd go with the Stage 1 flash first before the IC...


----------



## SweetSandMan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm..wonder if it fits on a MK6 that easily...???


----------



## siagolf (Feb 10, 2010)

i'll have an answer for you in about a week and a half!


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

hrmm all this time i thought we were talking about MKVIs here... so that is still yet to be proven? very good to know...
I'm sure they're pretty darn similar, but who knows.


----------



## siagolf (Feb 10, 2010)

given that AWE sells the S3 intercooler + hose kit under the "MK6 2.0T" section of their site, i'm pretty confident it'll fit right up...but you're right -- "you never know" and I'm taking the plunge and will report back as soon as it's done!


----------



## ScottyMKVI (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (siagolf)*

They fit the same way as a MKV, everything up there is the same.










_Modified by ScottyMKVI at 5:22 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

sweet, thanks.


----------



## siagolf (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome -- thank you!


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

hell, i just ordered one.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re:*

Still waiting to see if this mod would bolt on to a 2009 Passat Wagon auto trans.
Anyone?


_Modified by ptfern at 9:13 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## JoeWalker4G63 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Re: (ptfern)*

After I get my Carbonio installed my next mod is going to be this intercooler on my Passat. We will find out if it fits.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

If anyone gets the S3 intercooler with the revised P/N, and don't car that it has plastic end tanks, they're $200 on Parts.com
REplace the "P" with "AK" for the plastic end tank model. It's even cheaper, and looks even more stock.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (ryan mills)*

What's the difference between having metal end tanks vs' plastic?
Weight?
Better/worse cooling effect?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (ptfern)*

By the way here is the link: http://www.parts.com/oemCatalo...ms=10

Here is the Part Number: 1K0145803AK
Price $216


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (ptfern)*

Sorry. Here is a better link.
http://www.parts.com/oemCatalo...id1=2

Just plug in the part number above.


----------



## 05mk4gti (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (ptfern)*

There's no picture though. How do you know that it actually is the ic?


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd def get the aluminum endtank version. plastic doesn't belong in a cooling system


----------



## thunderpig (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (TXBDan)*

I've had plastic tanks crack on radiators, just makes a mess. If the cooler cracks you have a air leak which is unmetered and will make your car lean. That is a great way to burn up an engine. The extra money is money well spent, takes the stock plastic one out and replace with a better one that won't crack. Bonus is that it runs better. Save some money in a different place than the intercooler.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (thunderpig)*

Installed the S3 IC with AWE S3 IC Hoses yesterday on my GTI.
It is def an BONUS for your car to have better Intercooler over the stock plastic one.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

bone stock car w/ just the S3 intercooler? notice any gains on the butt dyno? review!


----------



## raab (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (TXBDan)*

Mine should be in next week. I can set my ecu to stock and check it out. Will also have a dyno on stg 2+ car.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (TXBDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXBDan* »_bone stock car w/ just the S3 intercooler? notice any gains on the butt dyno? review!

I can tell the little difference. better throttle responsive. 
Will have AWE Stage 2 set up by this summer. 

Def gonna do the Dyno run with the GTI.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (ptfern)*

Sorry. Here is a better link.
http://www.parts.com/oemCatalo...id1=2

Just plug in the part number above.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

What diameter are the hoses and the intercooler flanges? is a 3/4" wide clamp band too wide?
I'm trying to spec the right sized t-bolt hose clamps on mcmastercarr.
Thanks!


_Modified by TXBDan at 10:35 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

bump for clamp info


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

just got my s3 intercooler in and was checking it out. i noticed both the input and outlet flanges have a slight flat spot in the roundness of the openings. looks like its by design, but though i'd check. that normal?


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_http://www.1stvwparts.com has it for $249.72 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This would be the perfect upgrade for a chipped MK5 considering the s3 comes with 265 horsepower which is more or less what a chipped mk5 with the proper mods will produce. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif AWE uses this intercooler in thier TSi k04 kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 01gtiaww at 9:43 AM 9-14-2009_

called them on the phone they do not carry any audi parts, and they told me they have never sold this item to anyone.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

they have it here for cheap:http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com
Just input the part number.


----------



## Corrado_g60 (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DjSherif)*

Got mine there a few weeks ago...


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

Here's a great tip:
Inspect your new intercooler BEFORE you rip the entire front of your car off. I just just put the new intercooler in today when i noticed the neck was cracked! I was so freaking pissed off i almost just passed out.
So now my car is on ramps under a tarp on the side of an apartment complex. I'll be borrowing a car until i get the intercooler replaced. ****ing fantastic.


----------



## krracing (Feb 2, 2010)

Will the S3 Intercooler fit in a TSI Tiguan?

I'm assuming it will, as the APR Intercooler does fit - but I'd prefer some sort of confirmation!

Cheers.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

After looking at my wifes Tiguan, it looks like it'll fit, but the hoses are a bit different. You would have to hack up your factory hoses since there isn't a high performance version of the Tiguan to get hoses from.


----------



## krracing (Feb 2, 2010)

THanks for the response - so the AWE Hose Kit wouldn't fit the Tiguan?..

hmmm


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

krracing said:


> THanks for the response - so the AWE Hose Kit wouldn't fit the Tiguan?..
> 
> hmmm


It doesn't appear so. The tiguan hose has different humps and bumps in it.


----------



## VeeDub Racer (Jan 24, 2002)

bump... just because


----------



## hghpsigti (Nov 13, 2002)

any idea if this intercooler will fit the A5 2.0t?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

A5? yes it will.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

placenta said:


> subscribed


Welcome back! I knew you couldn't leave long!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

ryan mills said:


> Welcome back! I knew you couldn't leave long!


mulling over the S3 IC for my 2010.. the install sucks..


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

placenta said:


> mulling over the S3 IC for my 2010.. the install sucks..


S3 IC vs. APR's, what's the big difference other than price?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

SoCalMK6GTI said:


> S3 IC vs. APR's, what's the big difference other than price?


price is the main difference. and you dont even need to think about the extra cost of the APR unless you are going beyond stage 2.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

hey Ryan, did you ever use those 2 longer bolts to temporarily hold up the structure while you pull it out? The APR manual says 16mm bolts, so I bought M16 or something? I'm pretty sure they are wrong, and way too big.. ill check your first post in case you have any info.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

if my memory is correct they were 16mm bolts, and what they did was hold the whole assembly forward to make it easier to disconnect everything..i should have the bolts in the garage if you want me to take a pic of them..


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I never did end up using the bolts, I just wing it and hope for the best. 
Placenta, get the new Eurojet and let me know what it's like!!


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

installed my s3 intercooler tonight after waiting 3 months also did awe turbo outlet pipe, the tiguan pipe and the silicone hoses from awe. lets see how i will notice . the car is also flashed with magnaflow 2.5 exhaust and awe intake..


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i dont suppose anyone has noted the differences of the install into a MK6 GTI instead? The front end is a little bit different. I am installing mine tomorrow most likely.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> if my memory is correct they were 16mm bolts, and what they did was hold the whole assembly forward to make it easier to disconnect everything..i should have the bolts in the garage if you want me to take a pic of them..


The 16mm description in the APR instructions doesnt make any sense. This is the real bolt size.

M10 x 1.50 x 120mm


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

ryan mills said:


> Placenta, get the new Eurojet and let me know what it's like!!


The reason i wont get it is it doesnt have a cat. I wont waste time, and if i get a downpipe its AWE again.


----------



## mikes86lego (Apr 30, 2012)

So looking it up on the parts.com site, it results that "This oart number has been superceded!"...Think I'll get the plastic endtanks if I order it?

EDIT:just emailed them anyway, figured I'll hopefully get an answer.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Can you post a link to what you were looking at?


----------



## mikes86lego (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is what I was looking at. Price dropped a lot, apparently, but I betcha that's cause of the supercession of it. 

Has anyone mated up an extra fan to go with these cooler temps?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I did a search on the new PN and it is not the S3 IC. Try 1K0 145 803 P. Just Google the number and you will get a whole pile of info.


----------



## mikes86lego (Apr 30, 2012)

So the part number earlier on in this thread is not it? cause for it to come up at $368 is quite high comparable to what was coming up with the other two numbers. and from parts.com, the applications appear the same..


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Look at the OEM PN listed here: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/S3_Intercooler/ES2079244/


----------



## mikes86lego (Apr 30, 2012)

I saw that. Just got confused over everything with the earlier posts. Given it was a few years ago, but weird.

Preciate the info dude!


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

Contact Bud @ keffer VW. He was doing them at $298 shipped.


----------



## mikes86lego (Apr 30, 2012)

Well then! Thanks for the help! Ordering it shortly =D


----------



## eurosolow13 (May 29, 2014)

What about the space where the previous intercooler was? Do you have to purchase a "delete" bracket kit? What does the S3 intercooler mount to in the front?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The new intercooler mounts in the same location as the old one, no brackets needed.


----------

